# Uplink Activity for April 2012



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 4/2/12 at 11:41am ET (v27)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed SUAVE (Advertising) (94 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed SUAVE (Advertising) (94 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Other Changes*
9644 DEAL (95 Local) (Advertising) 110° TP 10 SD Preview - Mapdown Changed (was 94 Local)
9644 DEAL (95 Local) (Advertising) 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview - Mapdown Changed (was 94 Local)

*No Longer Available*
871 DEAL (Advertising) 110° TP 10 SD *TEST* Hidden - Preview Ended
871 DEAL (Advertising) 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden - Preview Ended

8539 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*102 changes seen 4/3/12 at 6:17am ET (v01)*

*Preview Status Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD - Preview Ended
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD - Preview Ended
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 110° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 110° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 129° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 110° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended

*Sports Channel Changes*
{Not shown}

8539 Channels


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> *102 changes seen 4/3/12 at 6:17am ET (v01)*
> 
> *Preview Status Change*
> 9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
> ...


When will all of the ENCORE channels be in HD?


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

"Paul Secic" said:


> When will all of the ENCORE channels be in HD?


We would not know until their uplinked.
Right now only Encore West, Action & Drama are the only additional channels even available in HD from Liberty Media.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 4/3/12 at 12:53pm ET (v04)*

*Other Changes*
7933 WHTJ (41 Local) CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA (PBS) 129° 15s39 (North Carolina) SD Charlottesville, VA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (41-02 to 41-01)

8539 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*177 changes seen 4/4/12 at 4:01pm ET (v13)*

*Channels Now Available*
153 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone 119° TP 18 SD - *AVAILABLE*
153 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - *AVAILABLE*
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) MLB Network Strike Zone 129° TP 25 HD - *AVAILABLE*
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) MLB Network Strike Zone 72.7° TP 8 HD - *AVAILABLE*
591 GCMDY [International Channel] 118° TP 21 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
692 SUNM Sun Music (Tamil) 118° TP 18 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
693 ADTYA Adithya TV (Tamil) 118° TP 18 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9963 MOMOK MOMOK 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* EPG Added
9964 UBN 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 615-20 Added
593 KIRAN [International Channel] 118° TP 21 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
4632 RURAL Rural TV 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* EPG Added
4632 RURAL Rural TV 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE* EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 119° TP 12 Ch 4632)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
4749 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone added to 119° TP 18 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4749 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 18 Ch 4749
4750 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone added to 129° TP 25 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4750 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone added to 72.7° TP 8 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 25 Ch 4750
9790 FTV Fashion TV added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 600-01
9791 EBRU Racetrack Television added to 118° TP 18 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 600-02
9792 BON Racetrack Television added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 600-03
9793 EURNS Racetrack Television added to 118° TP 2 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 600-04
9794 ONE Racetrack Television added to 118° TP 31 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 600-05
9868 AFR24 added to 118° TP 25 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 609-01
9870 AFRMU added to 118° TP 14 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 609-03
9871 NAIJA added to 118° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 609-04
9911 ISRLI added to 118° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 613-01
9912 GLI added to 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 613-02
9913 ISRKD added to 118° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 613-03
9989 TVJPN TV Japan added to 118° TP 28 (SD) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 623-01
9990 TVJPN TV Japan added to 119° 5sA27 (Hawaii) (SD) *AVAILABLE*
9992 VBS added to 118° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 624-01
9993 VSKYC added to 118° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 624-02
9994 VSKYE added to 118° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 624-03
9995 VSKYM added to 118° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 624-04
9996 VETV added to 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 624-05
12990 BWRNS added to 110° TP 17 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
12990 BWRNS added to 72.7° TP 4 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
12991 BWRIN added to 110° TP 7 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
12991 BWRIN added to 72.7° TP 22 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
12992 BWRFV added to 110° TP 24 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
12992 BWRFV added to 72.7° TP 29 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
12993 BWRFX added to 129° TP 25 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
12993 BWRFX added to 72.7° TP 1 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
5254 KHOG (29 HD) FAYETTEVILLE, AR (ABC) added to 129° 3s37 (Arkansas) (HD Fort Smith, AR market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (29-01)
6497 KSBI (52 HD) OKLAHOMA CITY, OK added to 129° 11s36 (Oklahoma) (HD Oklahoma City, OK market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (52-01)
5276 WFSG (56 HD) PANAMA CITY, FL (PBS) added to 129° 14s51 (NE Florida) (HD Panama City, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (56-01)
6458 KAZT (7 HD) PRESCOTT, AZ added to 129° 7s34 (Central Arizona) (HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (7-01)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
14302 WPXR2 ROANOKE, VA (ION) added to 110° 25s5 (East Virginia) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14304 WPXR3 ROANOKE, VA (ION) added to 110° 25s5 (East Virginia) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-03)
14327 KUIL1 added to 110° 12s16 (SE Texas) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-01)
14328 KUIL2 added to 110° 12s16 (SE Texas) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)

*Channels Renamed*
240 HUNT Hunting (AAD Infomercials) renamed PRST Pursuit TV (AAD Infomercials) (119° TP 15 SD Preview)
240 HUNT Hunting (AAD Infomercials) renamed PRST Pursuit TV (AAD Infomercials) (72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Preview)
9949 CTV China TV (Taiwan) renamed ICN China TV (Taiwan) (118° TP 25 SD Hidden)
5602 KWBX ANCHORAGE, AK (CW) renamed KYUR2 ANCHORAGE, AK (CW) (14 Local) (119° 2sA25 (Alaska) SD MPEG4 Anchorage, AK market Hidden)
5253 KTRV NAMPA, ID (MYTV) renamed KNIN CALDWELL, ID (FOX) (11 HD Local) (129° 4s11 (NW Idaho) HD Boise, ID market Hidden)
5255 KNIN CALDWELL, ID (FOX) renamed KTRV NAMPA, ID (MYTV) (12 HD Local) (129° 4s11 (NW Idaho) HD Boise, ID market Hidden)
7138 KTRV NAMPA, ID (MYTV) renamed KNIN CALDWELL, ID (FOX) (11 Local) (110° 25s41 (West Idaho) SD Boise, ID market Hidden)
7140 KNIN CALDWELL, ID (FOX) renamed KTRV NAMPA, ID (MYTV) (12 Local) (110° 25s41 (West Idaho) SD Boise, ID market Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
823 UDEP [Spanish Channel] renumbered 869 on 110° TP 1 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
823 UDEP [Spanish Channel] renumbered 869 on 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
7360 WAWD (49 Local) 110° 12s7 (NW Florida) SD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 49) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
7360 WAWD (49 Local) 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 49) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)

*Other Changes*
901 EURNS Euronews 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 600-04 Removed
640 TVJPN TV Japan 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD) Subchannel Mapdown 623-01 Removed
641 TVJPN TV Japan 119° 5sA27 (Hawaii) SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD)
711 ISRLI Israeli Network 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 613-01 Removed
9659 VETV Thuan Viet (Vietnamese) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 624-05 Removed
9118 KDMI (19 Local) DES MOINES, IA (CW) 110° 20s24 (South Iowa) SD Des Moines, IA market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 56 Local)
9118 KDMI (19 Local) DES MOINES, IA (CW) 61.5° 15s14 (St Louis) SD MPEG4 Des Moines, IA market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 56 Local)
742 ISRKD Israkids (Israeli Kids) 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 613-03 Removed
743 GLI Good Life Israel 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 613-02 Removed
646 ONE One World Sport 118° TP 31 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 600-05 Removed
650 NAIJA HI TV (Nigerian) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 609-04 Removed
653 AFR24 Africa 24 (African) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 609-01 Removed
667 AFRMU Afrotainment Music (African) 118° TP 14 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 609-03 Removed
9655 VSKYC V Sky Culture (Vietnamese) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 624-02 Removed
9656 VSKYM V Sky Movies (Vietnamese) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 624-04 Removed
9657 VSKYE V Sky Entertaiment (Vietnamese) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 624-03 Removed
9658 VBS VBS Vietnam TV 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 624-01 Removed
596 FTV Fashion TV 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 600-01 Removed
678 BON Blue Ocean Network (China-English Language) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 600-03 Removed
782 EBRU Ebru TV 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 600-02 Removed
4408 MSNBC MSNBC 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9511)
4361 TENIS The Tennis Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 72.7° TP 30 Ch 9442)

*New LName/Text*
9990 TVJPN LName: *TVJPN*

*No Longer Available*
4093 HDTS3 61.5° TP 24 HD *TEST* Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 63 HD) Network Flag Removed xA4 Market Flag Removed
4094 HDTS4 61.5° TP 24 HD *TEST* Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 64 HD) Network Flag Removed xA4 Market Flag Removed

*Uplinks Removed*
149 BBALL Basketball removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
149 BBALL Basketball removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
577 PFC PFC Internacional (Brazil) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
597 TVBSL TV Brazil International removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
598 RBTI RBTI Brasilero (Brazil) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
660 FRN24 France 24 removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
665 F24EN France 24 (English) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
731 TV5 TV 5 Monde (French) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
732 RFI Radio France International removed from 118° TP 3 (Audio Hidden)
735 TRACE Trace TV (French) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
751 AFROM Afrotainment (French/African) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
752 EURCH Eurochannel (French) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
814 GLOBO TV Globo Internacional (Brazil) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
815 RCORD Record Internacional (Brazil) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
4381 HHS Health and Human Services removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden)
5930 EPIX1 Epix 1 removed from 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5930 EPIX1 Epix 1 removed from 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
8877 GRMSP My Sports Germany removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
8884 GKINO German Kino Plus removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
8931 DWTV Deutsche Welle (German) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
8933 PRSBN Prosiebensat.1 Welt (German) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
8945 MGTV My German TV removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
9402 HHS Health and Human Services removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden)
19238 SPRTS removed from 119° TP 8 (ITV Hidden)
19238 SPRTS removed from 72.7° TP 25 (ITV Hidden)
19243 SPRTS removed from 119° TP 10 (ITV Hidden)
19243 SPRTS removed from 72.7° TP 7 (ITV Hidden)
19244 SPRTS removed from 119° TP 13 (ITV Hidden)
19244 SPRTS removed from 61.5° TP 18 (ITV Hidden)
19247 SPRTS removed from 129° TP 23 (ITV Hidden)
19247 SPRTS removed from 72.7° TP 32 (ITV Hidden)
19248 SPRTS removed from 129° TP 18 (ITV Hidden)
19248 SPRTS removed from 72.7° TP 4 (ITV Hidden)
7804 4FREE (23 Local) PROMOTIONAL CHANNEL removed from 110° TP 21 (SD San Juan, PR market Hidden)

*Sports Channel Changes*
476 SPORT PPV Sports 118° TP 32 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
625 NHLN NHL Network 110° TP 15 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
625 NHLN NHL Network 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
627 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
627 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
628 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
628 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
629 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
629 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
630 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
630 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
631 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
631 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
632 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
632 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
633 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
633 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
634 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 16 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
634 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
635 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 12 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
635 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
636 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
636 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
637 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
637 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
638 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 16 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
638 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
639 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 21 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
639 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9541 NHLN (625 HD) NHL Network 129° TP 30 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9541 NHLN (625 HD) NHL Network 72.7° TP 3 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9543 NHL (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9543 NHL (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9544 NHL (628 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9544 NHL (628 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9545 NHL (629 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9545 NHL (629 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9546 NHL (630 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9546 NHL (630 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9547 NHL (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9547 NHL (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9548 NHL (632 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9548 NHL (632 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9549 NHL (633 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9549 NHL (633 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9550 NHL (634 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9550 NHL (634 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9551 NHL (635 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9551 NHL (635 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9552 NHL (636 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9552 NHL (636 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9553 NHL (637 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9553 NHL (637 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9554 NHL (638 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9554 NHL (638 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9555 NHL (639 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9555 NHL (639 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)

8543 Channels


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't looked at the details... but aside from the mapdown difference... couldn't MLB SportsZone use the same bandwidth that NFL RedZone uses? There isn't any overlap to these channels since even if MLB leaks over the start of the next NFL season, the MLB channel is only Tuesday and Friday nights, where RedZone is Sunday afternoon.

Theoretically, this shouldn't have required any new bandwidth basically, right?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I haven't looked at the details... but aside from the mapdown difference... couldn't MLB SportsZone use the same bandwidth that NFL RedZone uses? There isn't any overlap to these channels since even if MLB leaks over the start of the next NFL season, the MLB channel is only Tuesday and Friday nights, where RedZone is Sunday afternoon.


RedZone used the same bandwidth as the RSNs ... DISH did increase RSN bandwidth (number of simultaneous channels) earlier this year.

At the moment I'm seeing a "Season Ticket" slate on the SD channel and the RSN "check back" slate on the HD channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> RedZone used the same bandwidth as the RSNs ... DISH did increase RSN bandwidth (number of simultaneous channels) earlier this year.
> 
> At the moment I'm seeing a "Season Ticket" slate on the SD channel and the RSN "check back" slate on the HD channel.


Ok... so probably they just have this channel in the same "pool" of the timesharing so whether it uses the exact same bandwidth or not is a moot point... since it would be using unused bandwidth from that larger temporary channel pool anyway.

It was just something that popped into my mind that here was an example of a part-time channel that works with another part-time channel on a time-sharing basis if they had wanted to configure it that way.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It was just something that popped into my mind that here was an example of a part-time channel that works with another part-time channel on a time-sharing basis if they had wanted to configure it that way.


The best example of that over the past few years was the time sharing between 9531 DNFYI (101 HD), 9465 MAVHD (Dallas Mavericks) and 468 SPORT PPV. These three channels have been grouped together for several years with 101 and 468 "off the air" when 9465 carried a Mavericks game and 468 and 9465 "off the air" when there was a HD presentation on channel 101.

9465 MAVHD (not to be confused with 361 MAVTV) became unavailable on July 6th, 2011, and I can't remember the last HD special on DNFYI (sometime in 2010?) so pretty much the bandwidth is 100% 468 SPORT now, but the other two channels remain uplinked.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

101HD does sometimes run those Dish exclusive concerts in HD... but I can't remember when I last saw one. I'm sure it has been less than 6 months though... but you're right, I hadn't realized all those channels were doing what I was suggesting for the sport channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*81 changes seen 4/5/12 at 3:01am ET (v16)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
15312 WSLS3 ROANOKE, VA (NBC) added to 110° 25s5 (East Virginia) (OTA EPG Data) OTA Mapping (-03)

*Channels Moved*
6846 UP11 moved from TP 10 to TP 22 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5170 WHTM (27 HD Local) HARRISBURG, PA (ABC) moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
5171 WHP (21 HD Local) HARRISBURG, PA (CBS) moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
5172 WGAL (8 HD Local) LANCASTER, PA (NBC) moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
5173 WPMT (43 HD Local) YORK, PA (FOX) moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
9020 WLYH (15 Local) LANCASTER, PA (CW) moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
9021 WITF (33 Local) HARRISBURG, PA (PBS) moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
9022 WGCB (49 Local) RED LION, PA moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Harrisburg, PA market Hidden)
5164 KHGI (13 HD Local) NORTH PLATTE, NE (ABC) moved from 5s15 (Kansas City) to 11s15 (Kansas City) at 61.5° (HD Lincoln, NE market Hidden)
5280 KAQY (11 HD Local) COLUMBIA, LA (ABC) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5281 KNOE (8 HD Local) MONROE, LA (CBS) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5282 KTVE (10 HD Local) EL DORADO, AR (NBC) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5283 KARD (14 HD Local) WEST MONROE, LA (FOX) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5284 KLTM (13 HD Local) MONROE, LA (PBS) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5285 KETZ (12 HD Local) EL DORADO, AR (PBS) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
7815 KMCT (39 Local) WEST MONROE, LA moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5183 KTMJ (43 HD) TOPEKA, KS (FOX) moved from 11s15 (Kansas City) to 5s15 (Kansas City) at 61.5° (HD Topeka, KS market Hidden)
6293 WHTM (27 HD) HARRISBURG, PA (ABC) moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
6294 WHP (21 HD) HARRISBURG, PA (CBS) moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
6295 WGAL (8 HD) LANCASTER, PA (NBC) moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
6296 WPMT (43 HD) YORK, PA (FOX) moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
6297 WLYH (15) LANCASTER, PA (CW) moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
6298 WITF (33) HARRISBURG, PA (PBS) moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)
6299 WGCB (49) RED LION, PA moved from TP 8 to TP 30 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Washington, DC (Fulton County, PA) market Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
625 NHLN NHL Network 110° TP 15 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
625 NHLN NHL Network 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
627 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
627 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
628 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
628 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
629 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
629 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
630 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
630 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
631 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
631 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
632 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
632 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
633 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
633 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
634 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 16 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
634 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
635 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 12 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
635 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
636 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 18 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
636 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
637 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 24 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
637 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
638 NHL NHL Center Ice 110° TP 16 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
638 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
639 NHL NHL Center Ice 119° TP 21 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
639 NHL NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9541 NHLN (625 HD) NHL Network 129° TP 30 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9541 NHLN (625 HD) NHL Network 72.7° TP 3 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9543 NHL (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9543 NHL (627 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9544 NHL (628 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9544 NHL (628 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9545 NHL (629 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9545 NHL (629 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9546 NHL (630 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9546 NHL (630 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9547 NHL (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9547 NHL (631 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9548 NHL (632 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9548 NHL (632 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9549 NHL (633 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9549 NHL (633 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9550 NHL (634 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9550 NHL (634 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9551 NHL (635 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9551 NHL (635 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9552 NHL (636 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9552 NHL (636 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9553 NHL (637 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9553 NHL (637 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9554 NHL (638 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9554 NHL (638 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9555 NHL (639 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
9555 NHL (639 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)

*Transponder Changes seen 4/5/12 at 3:00am ET (v15)*

*Transponders Removed*
61.5° TP 8 061.5W 12.32606 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*

8544 Channels

*73 changes seen 4/5/12 at 6:17am ET (v18)*

*Channels Moved*
6828 UP6 moved from TP 30 to TP 8 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)

*Sports Channel Changes*
{not shown}

*Transponder Changes seen 4/5/12 at 6:15am ET (v16)*

*Transponders Added*
61.5° TP 8 061.5W 12.32606 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*

8544 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 4/5/12 at 10:52am ET (v20)*

*Other Changes*
15312 WSLS3 ROANOKE, VA (NBC) 110° 25s5 (East Virginia) OTA EPG Data - EPG Removed

8544 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*7 changes seen 4/6/12 at 4:36pm ET (v30)*

*Channels Now Available*
869 UDEP Universal Deportes 110° TP 1 SD - *AVAILABLE*
869 UDEP Universal Deportes 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 - *AVAILABLE*
870 UDEP2 Universal Deportes 2 110° TP 6 SD - *AVAILABLE*
870 UDEP2 Universal Deportes 2 77° TP 28 SD MPEG4 - *AVAILABLE*

*Package Flag Change*
6369 WPCH (17 HD Local) ATLANTA, GA 129° 4s43 (NW Georgia) HD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6369 WPCH (17 HD Local) ATLANTA, GA 61.5° 15s6 (Atlanta) HD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
8307 WPCH (17 Local) ATLANTA, GA 110° 20s6 (West Carolinas) SD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - Package Flag Change

8544 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*5 changes seen 4/7/12 at 8:31pm ET (v07)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
440 ALT Sports Alternate added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 18 Ch 440 - Subchannel Mapdown 412-28
562 NBA NBA League Pass added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Preview) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 562 - Subchannel Mapdown 470-13
564 NBA NBA League Pass added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Preview) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 18 Ch 564 - Subchannel Mapdown 470-04
636 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 636 - Subchannel Mapdown 475-11
637 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 637 - Subchannel Mapdown 475-12

8549 Channels

*5 changes seen 4/7/12 at 8:51pm ET (v08)*

*Uplinks Removed*
440 ALT Sports Alternate removed from 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
562 NBA NBA League Pass removed from 72.7° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 Preview)
564 NBA NBA League Pass removed from 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4 Preview)
636 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4)
637 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4)

8544 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 4/9/12 at 11:51am ET (v20)*

*Channels Now Available*
871 DEAL (Advertising) 110° TP 10 SD - *AVAILABLE*
871 DEAL (Advertising) 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 - *AVAILABLE*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 SUAVE (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 SUAVE (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Other Changes*
9644 DEAL (94 Local) (Advertising) 110° TP 10 SD Preview - Mapdown Changed (was 95 Local)
9644 DEAL (94 Local) (Advertising) 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview - Mapdown Changed (was 95 Local)

8544 Channels

*4 changes seen 4/9/12 at 2:52pm ET (v22)*

*Other Changes*
419 CSNBA CSN Bay Area 119° TP 17 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
419 CSNBA CSN Bay Area 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)

*Sports Channel Changes*
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area 110° TP 3 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)

8544 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 4/10/12 at 11:23am ET (v29)*

*Preview Status Change*
153 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone 119° TP 18 SD Preview
153 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) MLB Network Strike Zone 110° TP 7 HD Preview
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) MLB Network Strike Zone 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview

8544 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*33 changes seen 4/11/12 at 2:26pm ET (v06)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5155 WPME (35 HD) LEWISTON, ME (MYTV) added to 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) (HD Portland, ME market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (35-01)
5156 WPXT (51 HD) PORTLAND, ME (CW) added to 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) (HD Portland, ME market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (51-01)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
4748 MLBN MLB Network added to 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9434 - Regional Restriction
4748 MLBN MLB Network added to 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9434 - Regional Restriction
5930 EPXDR Epix Drive-In added to 119° TP 11 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5930 EPXDR Epix Drive-In added to 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 11 Ch 5930
5506 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network added to 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9434 - Regional Restriction
5506 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network added to 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9434 - Regional Restriction
5508 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 added to 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 4 Ch 382 - Regional Restriction
5508 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 added to 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 4 Ch 382 - Regional Restriction
5584 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too added to 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 23 Ch 9480 - Regional Restriction
5584 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too added to 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 23 Ch 9480 - Regional Restriction
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase added to 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 23 Ch 9513 - Regional Restriction
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase added to 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 23 Ch 9513 - Regional Restriction

*Channels Moved*
153 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4 Preview)
4071 LTD0 moved from 110° TP 1 to 119° TP 16 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4749 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
6152 LTD15 moved from 110° TP 11 to 119° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6155 LTD18 moved from 110° TP 6 to 119° TP 16 (SD *TEST* Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
6415 XHAS (34 HD Local) TIJUANA, MEXICO 129° 12s33 (South California) HD San Diego, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 34 HD)
5269 KNSO (51 HD Local) MERCED, CA (TELEMUNDO) 129° 13s32 (WC California) HD Fresno, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 51 HD)
5183 KTMJ (43 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (FOX) 129° 6s29 (East Kansas) HD Topeka, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 43 HD) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5183 KTMJ (43 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (FOX) 61.5° 5s15 (Kansas City) HD Topeka, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 43 HD) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)

*Preview Status Change*
809 JUS Jus Punjabi TV 118° TP 29 SD Preview

*Reference EPG Change*
4071 LTD0 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4071 on 119° TP 16 (instead of 110° TP 1)

*Local Channel Info Added*
5183 KTMJ Market Flag: *0FBC 00 BC* Network Name: *fox*
5183 KTMJ Market Flag: *0FBC 00 BC* Network Name: *fox*

*Uplinks Removed*
4361 TENIS The Tennis Channel removed from 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4408 MSNBC MSNBC removed from 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4818 ALMA AlmaVision Hispanic Network removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
9413 ALMA AlmaVision Hispanic Network removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
19246 SPRTS removed from 129° TP 30 (ITV Hidden)
19246 SPRTS removed from 72.7° TP 6 (ITV Hidden)
6675 WBBJ3 (12 Local) JACKSON, TN (ABC) removed from 110° 20s14 (NW Tennessee) (SD Jackson, TN market Hidden)
7394 KTMJ (43 Local) TOPEKA, KS (FOX) removed from 61.5° 11s15 (Kansas City) (SD MPEG4 Topeka, KS market Hidden)

8550 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*14 changes seen 4/13/12 at 4:52pm ET (v22)*

*Other Changes*
497 HUSLR Hustler TV (Adult) 129° TP 26 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
497 HUSLR Hustler TV (Adult) 72.7° TP 20 HD - x8C: Channel Group Added (3)
9960 YOYO Yoyo TV (Taiwan) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (5)
9963 MOMOK Momok (Taiwan) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
620 HUMTV Hum TV (Urdu) 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
687 MSALA Masala TV (Urdu) 118° TP 26 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
596 FTV Fashion TV 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
678 BON Blue Ocean Network (China-English Language) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (5)
782 EBRU Ebru TV 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
9790 FTV Fashion TV 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
9791 EBRU Ebru TV 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
9792 BON Blue Ocean Network (China-English Language) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (5)
9864 F24EN France 24 (English) 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
642 BTVM BabyTV Mandarin 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)

8550 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 4/13/12 at 6:41pm ET (v23)*

*Channels Now Available*
4093 HDTS3 (63 HD Local) 61.5° TP 24 HD San Juan, PR market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Market Added Mapdown Added Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
4094 HDTS4 (64 HD Local) 61.5° TP 24 HD San Juan, PR market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Market Added Mapdown Added Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
4093 HDTS3 Market Flag: *0FD3 00 D3* Network Name: *abc*
4094 HDTS4 Market Flag: *0FD3 00 D3* Network Name: *cbs*

8550 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*147 changes seen 4/18/12 at 3:03pm ET (v26)*

*Channels Now Available*
5930 EPXDR Epix Drive-In 119° TP 11 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5930 EPXDR Epix Drive-In 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
4813 TLNOV Univision TL Novellas added to 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4813 TLNOV Univision TL Novellas added to 77° TP 28 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 21 Ch 4813
4815 UDEP Universal Deportes added to 110° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4815 UDEP Universal Deportes added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 1 Ch 4815
4817 UDEP2 Universal Deportes 2 added to 110° TP 6 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4817 UDEP2 Universal Deportes 2 added to 77° TP 28 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 6 Ch 4817
19240 TMLB added to 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
5164 WBXX (20 HD) CROSSVILLE, TN (CW) added to 61.5° 7s6 (Atlanta) (HD Knoxville, TN market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (20-01)
8847 WHFT (45) added to 119° 4sB20 (Fort Myers) (SD Miami, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (45-01)
7767 WMTJ (40) added to 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD San Juan, PR market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (40-01)
7768 WJPX2 (7) SAN JUAN, PR added to 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD San Juan, PR market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (7-02)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
847 UFORO [Spanish Channel] added to 110° TP 11 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
847 UFORO [Spanish Channel] added to 77° TP 28 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 11 Ch 847
4950 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia added to 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 19 Ch 9469 - Regional Restriction

*Channels Moved*
596 FTV Fashion TV moved from TP 12 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
646 ONE One World Sport moved from TP 31 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
650 NAIJA HI TV (Nigerian) moved from TP 21 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
653 AFR24 Africa 24 (African) moved from TP 25 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
667 AFRMU Afrotainment Music (African) moved from TP 14 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
678 BON Blue Ocean Network (China-English Language) moved from TP 12 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
711 ISRLI Israeli Network moved from TP 29 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
742 ISRKD Israkids (Israeli Kids) moved from TP 29 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
743 GLI Good Life Israel moved from TP 28 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
782 EBRU Ebru TV moved from TP 18 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
901 EURNS Euronews moved from TP 2 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
9655 VSKYC V Sky Culture (Vietnamese) moved from TP 15 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
9656 VSKYM V Sky Movies (Vietnamese) moved from TP 15 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
9657 VSKYE V Sky Entertaiment (Vietnamese) moved from TP 15 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
9658 VBS VBS Vietnam TV moved from TP 15 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
8165 WMCND ATLANTIC CITY, NJ renamed WMCN ATLANTIC CITY, NJ (44 Local) (110° 12s4 (WMassachusetts) SD Philadelphia, PA market Hidden)
8165 WMCND ATLANTIC CITY, NJ renamed WMCN ATLANTIC CITY, NJ (44 Local) (61.5° 11s4 (Washington DC) SD MPEG4 Philadelphia, PA market Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
6458 KAZT (7 HD Local) PRESCOTT, AZ 129° 7s34 (Central Arizona) HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 7 HD)
824 BABY BabyTV 110° TP 11 SD - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
824 BABY BabyTV 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
838 MUN2 Mun2 Television 110° TP 9 SD Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD)
838 MUN2 Mun2 Television 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4)
5739 EARTH (70 Local) DISH Earth Channel 110° TP 21 SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (1)
5739 EARTH (70 Local) DISH Earth Channel 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (1)
5254 KHOG (29 HD Local) FAYETTEVILLE, AR (ABC) 129° 3s37 (Arkansas) HD Fort Smith, AR market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 29 HD) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)

*Preview Status Change*
591 GCMDY GCMDY 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
692 SUNM Sun Music (Tamil) 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
693 ADTYA Adithya TV (Tamil) 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9963 MOMOK Momok (Taiwan) 118° TP 21 SD Preview
9964 UBN UBN (Taiwan) 118° TP 21 SD Preview
593 KIRAN KIRAN 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
4350 UNVSN (270 HD) Univision 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) HD *TEST* Hidden - Mapdown Added
4315 TNT (138 HD) TNT 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4315 TNT (138 HD) TNT 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4316 TBS (139 HD) TBS 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4316 TBS (139 HD) TBS 129° 7s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4331 TOON (176 HD) Cartoon Channel 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4331 TOON (176 HD) Cartoon Channel 129° 7s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4333 DISC (182 HD) Discovery Channel 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4333 DISC (182 HD) Discovery Channel 129° 5s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4334 TLC (183 HD) The Learning Channel 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4334 TLC (183 HD) The Learning Channel 129° 5s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4342 CNN (200 HD) CNN 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4342 CNN (200 HD) CNN 129° 7s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4345 TWC (214 HD) The Weather Channel 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4345 TWC (214 HD) The Weather Channel 129° 5s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4349 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4349 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 129° 7s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4420 HLN (202 HD) CNN Headline News 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4420 HLN (202 HD) CNN Headline News 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4311 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4311 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4324 MTV (160 HD) MTV 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4324 MTV (160 HD) MTV 129° 5s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4325 VH1 (162 HD) VH-1 129° 12s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4325 VH1 (162 HD) VH-1 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4328 NICK (170 HD) Nickelodeon 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4328 NICK (170 HD) Nickelodeon 129° 7s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4306 FOOD (110 HD) Food Channel 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4306 FOOD (110 HD) Food Channel 129° 5s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4308 A&E (118 HD) A&E 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4308 A&E (118 HD) A&E 129° 5s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4310 HIST (120 HD) History Channel 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4310 HIST (120 HD) History Channel 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4327 SPIKE (168 HD) Spike 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4327 SPIKE (168 HD) Spike 129° 7s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4343 CNBC (208 HD) CNBC 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4343 CNBC (208 HD) CNBC 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4412 E! (114 HD) E! Entertainment TV 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4412 E! (114 HD) E! Entertainment TV 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4307 HGTV (112 HD) Home & Garden TV 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4307 HGTV (112 HD) Home & Garden TV 129° 5s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4326 CMT (166 HD) Country Music TV 129° 12s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4326 CMT (166 HD) Country Music TV 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4340 FXNWS (205 HD) Fox News 129° 12s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4340 FXNWS (205 HD) Fox News 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4346 TRV (196 HD) The Travel Channel 129° 12s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4346 TRV (196 HD) The Travel Channel 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4312 BET (124 HD) Black Entertainment TV 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4312 BET (124 HD) Black Entertainment TV 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4317 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4317 ESPN (140 HD) ESPN 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4319 ESPN2 (144 HD) ESPN 2 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4319 ESPN2 (144 HD) ESPN 2 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4322 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4322 CBSSN (158 HD) CBS Sports Network 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4323 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4323 NFL (154 HD) NFL Network 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4335 APL (184 HD) Animal Planet 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4335 APL (184 HD) Animal Planet 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4344 MSNBC (209 HD) MSNBC 129° 12s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4344 MSNBC (209 HD) MSNBC 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4414 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4414 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4416 TRU (204 HD) Tru TV 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4416 TRU (204 HD) Tru TV 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4313 BRAVO (129 HD) Bravo 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4313 BRAVO (129 HD) Bravo 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4314 FX (136 HD) FX 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4314 FX (136 HD) FX 129° 7s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4320 SPEED (150 HD) Speed TV 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4320 SPEED (150 HD) Speed TV 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4351 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4351 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4418 BBCA (135 HD) BBC America 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4418 BBCA (135 HD) BBC America 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4347 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4347 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4413 NATGW (190 HD) National Geographic Wild 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4421 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4421 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4336 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4338 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4341 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4309 BIO (119 HD) Biography Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4321 NBCSP (151 HD) NBC Sports 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4339 GREEN (194 HD) Planet Green 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4419 H2 (121 HD) History Channel 2 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4422 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4423 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4337 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4348 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4348 ID (192 HD) Investigation Discovery 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4350 UNVSN (270 HD) Univision 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4360 HDNET (362 HD) HD Net 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4360 HDNET (362 HD) HD Net 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4417 TCM (132 HD) Turner Classic Movies 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4417 TCM (132 HD) Turner Classic Movies 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4300 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added

*LName/Text Change*
30199 SCRUBS (110° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
30199 SCRUBS (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed

8564 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*3 changes seen 4/18/12 at 6:52pm ET (v28)*

*Preview Status Change*
838 MUN2 Mun2 Television 110° TP 9 SD - Preview Ended
838 MUN2 Mun2 Television 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
6225 DISH (37 Local) 119° TP 14 SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - EPG Removed

8564 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*26 changes seen 4/19/12 at 2:06am ET (v31)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6821 UP5 added to 61.5° TP 2 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*Channels Moved*
6828 UP6 moved from TP 8 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
14240 KVHP2 JASPER, TX (FOX) moved from TP 2 to TP 27 at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
14843 KLTL2 LAKE CHARLES, LA (PBS) moved from TP 2 to TP 27 at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
15200 KLTL3 LAKE CHARLES, LA (PBS) moved from TP 2 to TP 27 at 61.5° (OTA EPG Data)
5280 KATC (12 HD Local) LAFAYETTE, LA (ABC) SV* moved from TP 2 to TP 27 at 61.5° (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden)
5281 KLFY (6 HD Local) LAFAYETTE, LA (CBS) SV* moved from TP 2 to TP 27 at 61.5° (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden)
5282 KPLC (7 HD Local) LAKE CHARLES, LA (NBC) moved from TP 2 to TP 27 at 61.5° (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden)
5283 KVHP (29 HD) JASPER, TX (FOX) moved from TP 2 to TP 27 at 61.5° (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden)
5285 KLTL (20 HD Local) LAKE CHARLES, LA (PBS) moved from TP 2 to TP 27 at 61.5° (HD Lake Charles, LA market Hidden)
5280 WGXAD (16 HD Local) MACON, GA (ABC) moved from TP 27 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Macon, GA market Hidden)
5281 WMAZ (13 HD Local) MACON, GA (CBS) moved from TP 27 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Macon, GA market Hidden)
5282 WMGT (41 HD Local) MACON, GA (NBC) moved from TP 27 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Macon, GA market Hidden)
5283 WGXA (24 HD Local) MACON, GA (FOX) moved from TP 27 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Macon, GA market Hidden)
5284 WMUM (29 HD Local) COCHRAN, GA (PBS) moved from TP 27 to TP 28 at 61.5° (HD Macon, GA market Hidden)
7881 WGNM (64 Local) MACON, GA moved from TP 27 to TP 28 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Macon, GA market Hidden)
7883 WPGA (58 Local) PERRY, GA (ABC) moved from TP 27 to TP 28 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Macon, GA market Hidden)
6477 WTAE (4 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (ABC) moved from TP 20 to TP 8 at 61.5° (HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden)
6478 KDKA (2 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (CBS) moved from TP 20 to TP 8 at 61.5° (HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden)
6479 WPXI (11 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (NBC) moved from TP 20 to TP 8 at 61.5° (HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden)
6480 WPGH (53 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (FOX) moved from TP 20 to TP 8 at 61.5° (HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden)
6482 WPCW (19 HD Local) JEANNETTE, PA (CW) moved from TP 20 to TP 8 at 61.5° (HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden)
6483 WQED (13 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (PBS) moved from TP 20 to TP 8 at 61.5° (HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden)
8134 WPMY (22 Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (MYTV) moved from TP 20 to TP 8 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden)
8137 WPCB (40 Local) GREENSBURG, PA moved from TP 20 to TP 8 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden)
8142 WINP (16 Local) PITTSBURGH, PA moved from TP 20 to TP 8 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 4/19/12 at 2:05am ET (v02)*

*Transponders Added*
61.5° TP 28 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*

8565 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 4/20/12 at 11:01am ET (v10)*

*Preview Status Change*
9529 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 129° TP 31 HD - Preview Ended
9529 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 72.7° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended

8565 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Would be interesting to split the total [8565] number between WA and EA in the reports ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not everything is EA/WA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, then three category:WA, EA and other (international ?).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Would be interesting to split the total [8565] number between WA and EA in the reports ...


While it may be trivial, it probably wouldn't be all that interesting.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Trivial is do nothing. And become boring to lay low.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Trivial is do nothing. And become boring to lay low.


If you're bored you can provide an occasional count.

As for the number ... it is trivial to show the number of records in the "new" live database after converting it from the binary download. Each record represents a channel, although there are 'channels' that are never transmitted along with the duplicates - known and unknown. (Perhaps I should show it as "8565 Records" but I've ended the public reports with a "channel" count for nearly two years - there is no reason to change now.)

I've got the process down to where changes are posted to my website before they are visible on my receivers. (Yes, I have literally read about a channel change on the Uplink Activity report and had to wait several minutes for my receivers to process the change.) In the past two years the source data has increased in size by 48% while the record (channel) count has only increased 21%.

I do not have the live database broken down by satellite. My live database is sorted by service ID (channel number) then transponder. Running through the database to create the "by satellite" and other charts that are posted each morning on my website takes a few minutes. Time that I'd rather not add to every uplink report.

If a "by arc" count could be added to uplink reports without slowing down the process of noting changes it might be worth the change, but the main point of the Uplink Activity report is to keep up with the changes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A quick count ...

8565 channels in current system.
4405 on Western Arc, 2132 on Eastern Arc (423 on 118, 18 elsewhere) including mirrors
plus 1267 OTA EPG channels (14000-15999)
plus 103 internal test channels and 217 other internal channels (> 9999).
Includes 291 'unavailable' channels (138 Western, 128 Eastern, 25 other).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks for the tear-down. 
I'm curious - wouldn't be using channels and services clear for readers ? Because the counts mixing them now.
Some other thoughts: 
- 148W sat's records should be 'phantom' and should be totally excluded from all counts (it's just binary pieces in system tables - no sat and no one receiver would use these)
- 121W still transmitting - I think that "18 elsewhere" mean that;
- the ratio 2:1 between arcs - if there are more services then channels, but number of real channels is close?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Every record is a channel" is something that has gone on longer than I have done the reporting. Channels greater than 9999 have been pulled out of the main WA vs EA count along with a few other internal channels. I could probably do a count by channel type that would separate out the channels more.

The "18 elsewhere" includes 121 and 148. They are records in the database so they are in the gross "count".

"4405 on Western Arc, 2132 on Eastern Arc" ... There are several issues inflating the channel count on Western Arc ... first, there are more channels there than on Eastern Arc. More locals on spotbeams, more HD on spotbeams for AK/HI/PR, more mirrored channels for PR packages. The OTA EPG channels are excluded (counted separately and not tied to an arc) so I believe the 4405 vs 2132 channel count is correct. Or at least close.

Western Arc: 1454 ConUS, 2951 spotbeam.
Eastern Arc: 1542 ConUS, 590 spotbeam.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 4/23/12 at 12:46pm ET (v01)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed HAIR (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed HAIR (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8565 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 4/24/12 at 1:36pm ET (v09)*

*LName/Text Change*
30199 SCRUBS (110° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
30199 SCRUBS (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed

8565 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*50 changes seen 4/25/12 at 6:17am ET (v14)*

*Preview Status Change*
153 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone 119° TP 18 SD - Preview Ended
153 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 - Preview Ended
402 USN Universal Sports Network 119° TP 10 SD - Preview Ended
402 USN Universal Sports Network 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 - Preview Ended
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) MLB Network Strike Zone 110° TP 7 HD - Preview Ended
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) MLB Network Strike Zone 72.7° TP 1 HD - Preview Ended
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 129° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 72.7° TP 20 HD - Preview Ended
9795 USN Universal Sports Network 119° TP 10 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9795 USN Universal Sports Network 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended

*Sports Channel Changes*
{Redacted}

8565 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*151 changes seen 4/25/12 at 2:21pm ET (v17)*

*Channels Now Available*
5584 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5584 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5508 EPIX3 Epix 3 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Mapdown Removed (was 382 HD)
5508 EPIX3 Epix 3 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Mapdown Removed (was 382 HD)
5506 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network 129° 12s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5506 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
4950 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
4748 MLBN MLB Network 129° 12s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
4748 MLBN MLB Network 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
9916 CCTV4 added to 118° TP 19 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-01
9917 CCENT added to 118° TP 6 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-02
9918 PHNIN added to 118° TP 25 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-03
9919 PHNIX added to 118° TP 19 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-04
9920 HUNAN added to 118° TP 6 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-05
9921 BEJTV added to 118° TP 6 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-06
9922 CCNEW China Central News added to 118° TP 24 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-07
9923 CCTVE CCTV Spanish/French added to 118° TP 24 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-08
9924 CCOPR added to 118° TP 6 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-09
9925 AHTV added to 118° TP 2 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-10
9926 ATV added to 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-11
9927 CCMOV added to 118° TP 6 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-23
9928 CQTV added to 118° TP 2 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-12
9929 CYRTV added to 118° TP 6 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-13
9930 DRAGN added to 118° TP 24 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-14
9931 FUJTV added to 118° TP 6 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-15
9932 GUAND added to 118° TP 24 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-16
9933 JIC added to 118° TP 6 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-17
9934 PACVI added to 118° TP 24 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-18
9935 SZTV added to 118° TP 2 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-19
9936 XTV added to 118° TP 19 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-20
9937 ZTV added to 118° TP 25 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-21
9938 BTVM added to 118° TP 15 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-22
9939 FOODA added to 118° TP 18 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 614-25

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
9501 BLOCK (102) Blockbuster Studio Channel added to 129° TP 18 (HD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
9501 BLOCK (102) Blockbuster Studio Channel added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
9502 BLOCK (349 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel added to 129° TP 18 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9502 BLOCK (349 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
5131 KUAC3 (8 Local) FAIRBANKS, AK (PBS) renumbered 5648 on 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (SD MPEG4 Fairbanks, AK market Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
5155 WTCI (45 HD Local) CHATTANOOGA, TN (PBS) 61.5° 3s6 (Atlanta) HD Chattanooga, TN market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 45 HD) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5155 WPME (35 HD Local) LEWISTON, ME (MYTV) 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) HD Portland, ME market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 35 HD) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5156 WPXT (51 HD Local) PORTLAND, ME (CW) 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) HD Portland, ME market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 51 HD) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)

*Preview Status Change*
809 JUS Jus Punjabi TV 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order Preview
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order Preview
9449 RFDTV (231 HD) RFD TV 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9449 RFDTV (231 HD) RFD TV 72.7° TP 16 HD Preview
9482 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 HD Preview
9482 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 HD Preview
9471 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9471 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 72.7° TP 11 HD Preview
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD Preview

*Other Changes*
680 PHNIX Phoenix North America Chinese 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-04 Removed
681 CCTV4 CCTV-4 (Chinese) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-01 Removed
698 ATV ATV Home Channel (America) (Chinese) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-11 Removed
654 AHTV An Hui TV (Chinese) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-10 Removed
676 JIC Jiangsu International Channel (Chinese) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-17 Removed
655 CQTV Chong Qing TV (Chinese) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-12 Removed
664 SZTV Shen Zhen TV (Chinese) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-19 Removed
677 DRAGN Dragon TV (Chinese) 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-14 Removed
679 PHNIN Phoenix Infonews (Chinese) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-03 Removed
686 BEJTV Beijing TV (Chinese) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-06 Removed
694 CCNEW China Central News 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-07 Removed
695 CCTVE CCTV Spanish/French 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-08 Removed
696 CCMOV China Movie Channel (CMC) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden
697 CCENT CCTV-Entertainment (Chinese) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-02 Removed
699 CCOPR CCTV-Opera (Chinese) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-09 Removed
700 GUAND Guangdong Southern TV (TVS) (Chinese) 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-16 Removed
701 FUJTV Fujian Straits TV (Chinese) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-15 Removed
706 CYRTV China Yellow River TV 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-13 Removed
707 PACVI Pacvia TV (Chinese) 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-18 Removed
708 HUNAN Hunan Satellite TV (Chinese) 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-05 Removed
753 XTV Xiamen TV (Chinese) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-20 Removed
754 ZTV Zhejiang TV (Chinese) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-21 Removed
642 BTVM BabyTV Mandarin 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-22 Removed
729 FOODA FOODA 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 614-25 Removed

*New LName/Text*
9916 CCTV4 LName: *CCTV4*
9917 CCENT LName: *CCTV Entertainment*
9918 PHNIN LName: *Chinese Phoenix InfoNews*
9919 PHNIX LName: *PHNIX*
9920 HUNAN LName: *Hunan Satellite TV*
9921 BEJTV LName: *Beijing TV*
9922 CCNEW LName: *CCTV-9*
9924 CCOPR LName: *CCTV Opera Channel*
9926 ATV LName: *ATV*
9927 CCMOV LName: *China Movie Channel*
9931 FUJTV LName: *Fujian TV*
9932 GUAND LName: *Guandong TV*
9934 PACVI LName: *Pacvia TV*

*Uplinks Removed*
596 FTV Fashion TV removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
646 ONE One World Sport removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
650 NAIJA HI TV (Nigerian) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
653 AFR24 Africa 24 (African) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
667 AFRMU Afrotainment Music (African) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
678 BON Blue Ocean Network (China-English Language) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
711 ISRLI Israeli Network removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
742 ISRKD Israkids (Israeli Kids) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
743 GLI Good Life Israel removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
782 EBRU Ebru TV removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
901 EURNS Euronews removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
5126 KUAC FAIRBANKS, AK (PBS) removed from 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5127 KUAC2 FAIRBANKS, AK (PBS) removed from 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5307 LOGO LOGO TV removed from 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
5307 LOGO LOGO TV removed from 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
5351 HDNMV HD Net Movies removed from 110° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5351 HDNMV HD Net Movies removed from 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
5354 UNIHD Universal HD removed from 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
5354 UNIHD Universal HD removed from 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
5369 MGM MGM Movie Channel removed from 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden)
5369 MGM MGM Movie Channel removed from 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
5370 EPIX1 Epix 1 removed from 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5370 EPIX1 Epix 1 removed from 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5371 EPIX2 Epix 2 removed from 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden)
5371 EPIX2 Epix 2 removed from 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
5373 INDIE Indieplex removed from 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5373 INDIE Indieplex removed from 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5374 RETRO Retroplex removed from 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5374 RETRO Retroplex removed from 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5405 MAVTV Mav TV removed from 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden)
5405 MAVTV Mav TV removed from 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
9655 VSKYC V Sky Culture (Vietnamese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
9656 VSKYM V Sky Movies (Vietnamese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
9657 VSKYE V Sky Entertaiment (Vietnamese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
9658 VBS VBS Vietnam TV removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
9659 VETV Thuan Viet (Vietnamese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
14020 KTSF2 SAN FRANCISCO, CA removed from 110° 31s43 (North California) (OTA EPG Data)
14190 WTVJ3 MIAMI, FL (NBC) removed from 119° 3sB21 (Miami) (OTA EPG Data)
14420 WANE2 FORT WAYNE, IN (CBS) removed from 110° 18s13 (South Michigan) (OTA EPG Data)
14427 WFSU4 TALLAHASSEE, FL (ETV) removed from 110° 25s3 (South Georgia) (OTA EPG Data)
14447 KNDU2 RICHLAND, WA (NBC) removed from 110° 12s45 (NW Washington) (OTA EPG Data)
14487 WFSG4 PANAMA CITY, FL (PBS) removed from 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) (OTA EPG Data)
14514 WBTV3 CHARLOTTE, NC (CBS) removed from 110° 26s6 (West Carolinas) (OTA EPG Data)
14653 WTCI4 CHATTANOOGA, TN (PBS) removed from 110° 27s10 (SC Kentucky) (OTA EPG Data)
14664 KNBC4 LOS ANGELES, CA (NBC) removed from 119° 3sB03 (Las Vegas) (OTA EPG Data)
14675 KDFW2 DALLAS, TX (FOX) removed from 110° 20s21 (NE Texas) (OTA EPG Data)
14686 WJBK2 DETROIT, MI (FOX) removed from 110° 26s13 (South Michigan) (OTA EPG Data)
14746 KMVT4 TWIN FALLS, ID (CBS) removed from 110° 31s37 (SW Montana) (OTA EPG Data)
14754 KVMD2 TWENTYNINE PALMS, CA removed from 119° 3sB03 (Las Vegas) (OTA EPG Data)
14808 WSMV2 NASHVILLE, TN (NBC) removed from 110° 23s10 (SC Kentucky) (OTA EPG Data)
14809 WNBC4 NEW YORK, NY (NBC) removed from 119° TP 20 (OTA EPG Data)
14814 WMFE4 ORLANDO, FL (PBS) removed from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) (OTA EPG Data)
14847 WRAL3 RALEIGH, NC (CBS) removed from 110° 29s2 (East Carolinas) (OTA EPG Data)
14855 KBYU4 PROVO, UT (PBS) removed from 110° 23s34 (Utah) (OTA EPG Data)
15001 WRC3 removed from 110° 25s5 (East Virginia) (OTA EPG Data)
15044 KPST4 removed from 119° 5sA01 (Seattle) (OTA EPG Data)
15049 KPST5 removed from 119° 5sA01 (Seattle) (OTA EPG Data)
15104 WNWO3 TOLEDO, OH (NBC) removed from 110° 26s13 (South Michigan) (OTA EPG Data)
15140 WBGU4 BOWLING GREEN, OH (PBS) removed from 110° 26s13 (South Michigan) (OTA EPG Data)
15144 KMVT3 TWIN FALLS, ID (CBS) removed from 110° 31s37 (SW Montana) (OTA EPG Data)
15169 WBNA5 LOUISVILLE, KY (ION) removed from 110° 23s10 (SC Kentucky) (OTA EPG Data)
15197 WPCH2 ATLANTA, GA removed from 110° 20s6 (West Carolinas) (OTA EPG Data)
15224 WJCT5 JACKSONVILLE, FL (PBS) removed from 110° 23s3 (South Georgia) (OTA EPG Data)
15278 WCIU6 CHICAGO, IL removed from 110° 31s19 (Central Illinois) (OTA EPG Data)
15308 WMAQ3 CHICAGO, IL (NBC) removed from 119° 1sA11 (Lansing) (OTA EPG Data)
15313 KXAS3 FORT WORTH, TX (NBC) removed from 110° 31s21 (NE Texas) (OTA EPG Data)
15337 WVIT3 NEW BRITAIN, CT (NBC) removed from 110° 20s4 (West Massachusetts) (OTA EPG Data)
15358 WNJS2 CAMDEN, NJ (PBS) removed from 110° 12s4 (WMassachusetts) (OTA EPG Data)
15368 KNTV3 SAN JOSE, CA (NBC) removed from 110° 26s43 (North California) (OTA EPG Data)
15385 WCAU3 PHILADELPHIA, PA (NBC) removed from 110° 12s4 (WMassachusetts) (OTA EPG Data)
7335 WTCI (45 Local) CHATTANOOGA, TN (PBS) removed from 61.5° 3s6 (Atlanta) (SD MPEG4 Chattanooga, TN market Hidden)
7344 WPXT (51 Local) PORTLAND, ME (CW) removed from 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) (SD MPEG4 Portland, ME market Hidden)
7345 WPME (35 Local) LEWISTON, ME (MYTV) removed from 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) (SD MPEG4 Portland, ME market Hidden)

8520 Channels

*1 change seen 4/25/12 at 4:21pm ET (v19)*

*Channels Now Available*
5836 TST 119° TP 9 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

8520 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 4/25/12 at 10:38pm ET (v21)*

*Other Changes*
9501 BLOCK (102 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 18 HD *TEST* Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 102)
9501 BLOCK (102 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD *TEST* Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 102)

8520 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*79 changes seen 4/26/12 at 3:04am ET (v23)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6800 UP4 added to 61.5° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6321 KJLA (57 HD) VENTURA, CA added to 129° 6s33 (South California) (HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (57-01)
5260 WJCL (22 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (ABC) added to 61.5° TP 22 (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Market Flag: *0FAB 04 93* Network Name: *abc*
5261 WTOC (11 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (CBS) added to 61.5° TP 22 (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Market Flag: *0FAB 04 93* Network Name: *cbs*
5262 WSAV (3 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (NBC) added to 61.5° TP 22 (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Market Flag: *0FAB 04 93* Network Name: *nbc*
5263 WTGS (28 HD Local) HARDEEVILLE, SC (FOX) added to 61.5° TP 22 (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Market Flag: *0FAB 04 93* Network Name: *fox*
5264 WVAN (9 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (PBS) added to 61.5° TP 22 (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5265 WJWJ (16 HD Local) BEAUFORT, SC (PBS) added to 61.5° TP 22 (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5266 WGSA (34 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (CW) added to 61.5° TP 22 (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*Channels Moved*
105 USA USA Network moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
107 CMDY Comedy Central moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
110 FOOD Food Channel moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
111 DIY Do It Yourself moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
112 HGTV Home & Garden TV moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
115 STYLE Style TV moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
118 A&E A&E moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
120 HIST History Channel moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
133 FOXMO FOX Movie Channel moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
139 TBS TBS moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
151 NBCSP NBC Sports moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
154 NFL NFL Network moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
156 NBATV NBA TV moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4)
160 MTV MTV moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
163 VH1CL VH-1 Classic moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
165 GAC Great American Country moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
168 SPIKE Spike moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
170 NICK Nickelodeon moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
203 BITV Bloomberg Interactive TV moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
292 EPXDR Epix Drive-In moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
318 SHO-E Showtime East moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
320 SHOTO Showtime Too moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
321 SHOCS Showtime Showcase moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
396 OTDCH Outdoor Channel moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
560 NBATV NBA TV moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Preview)
923 AUD01 Hitline moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
924 AUD02 Hot FM moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
925 AUD03 Expressions moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
926 AUD04 Love Songs moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
927 AUD05 City Lights moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
928 AUD06 Moodscapes moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
929 AUD07 Gumbo moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (Audio)
930 AUD08 Piano and Guitar moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
931 AUD09 7890 (70's-00's) moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
933 AUD10 50s & 60s Hits moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
934 AUD11 70s Hits moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
935 AUD12 80s Hits moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
4076 LTD5 moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4077 LTD6 moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4079 LTD8 moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4082 LTD11 moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4502 A&E A&E moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4505 SPIKE Spike moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4511 USA USA Network moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4533 TBS TBS moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4567 HGTV Home & Garden TV moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4584 STYLE Style TV moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4608 DIY Do It Yourself moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4612 FOOD Food Channel moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4614 HIST History Channel moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4648 NICK Nickelodeon moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4670 CMDY Comedy Central moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4676 GAC Great American Country moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4680 MTV MTV moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4687 VH1CL VH-1 Classic moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4713 BITV Bloomberg Interactive TV moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4737 NBATV NBA TV moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4739 NFL NFL Network moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4758 OTDCH Outdoor Channel moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4764 NBCSP NBC Sports moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5930 EPXDR Epix Drive-In moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
6821 UP5 moved from TP 2 to TP 18 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
6328 KWHY (22 HD) SANTA BARBARA, CA moved from 11s33 (South California) to 6s33 (South California) at 129° (HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden)
5260 WHAM (13 HD Local) ROCHESTER, NY (ABC) moved from TP 19 to TP 16 at 61.5° (HD Rochester, NY market Hidden)
5261 WROC (8 HD Local) ROCHESTER, NY (CBS) moved from TP 19 to TP 16 at 61.5° (HD Rochester, NY market Hidden)
5262 WHEC (10 HD Local) ROCHESTER, NY (NBC) moved from TP 19 to TP 16 at 61.5° (HD Rochester, NY market Hidden)
5263 WUHF (31 HD Local) ROCHESTER, NY (FOX) moved from TP 19 to TP 16 at 61.5° (HD Rochester, NY market Hidden)
5264 WXXI (21 HD Local) ROCHESTER, NY (PBS) moved from TP 19 to TP 16 at 61.5° (HD Rochester, NY market Hidden)

*Uplinks Removed*
6846 UP11 removed from 61.5° TP 22 (HD Hidden)

*Sports Channel Changes*
9696 SPORT PPV Sports moved from TP 18 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 4/26/12 at 3:03am ET (v11)*

*Transponders Removed*
129° 11s33 (South California) 129.0W 12.36980 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*

8528 Channels

4396 on Western Arc, 2132 on Eastern Arc (431 on 118, 18 elsewhere) including mirrors
plus 1233 OTA EPG channels (14000-15999)
plus 101 internal test channels and 217 other internal channels (> 9999).
Includes 283 'unavailable' channels (128 Western, 130 Eastern, 25 other).

Western Arc: 1447 ConUS, 2949 spotbeam.
Eastern Arc: 1542 ConUS, 590 spotbeam.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 4/26/12 at 4:59am ET (v25)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6803 UP3 added to 129° 11s33 (South California) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*Transponder Changes seen 4/26/12 at 4:51am ET (v12)*

*Transponders Added*
129° 11s33 (South California) 129.0W 12.36980 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*

8529 Channels


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

KTSF2? What is that?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*51 changes seen 4/26/12 at 4:41pm ET (v30)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
19907 BMG08 added to 118° TP 7 (ITV *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19907 BMG08 added to 119° TP 19 (ITV *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19907 BMG08 added to 72.7° TP 21 (ITV *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*

*Other Changes*
300 HBO-E HBO East 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
300 HBO-E HBO East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
303 HBO-W HBO West 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
303 HBO-W HBO West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
307 HBOCY HBO Comedy 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
307 HBOCY HBO Comedy 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
4921 HBO-E HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Popup Removed
5515 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Popup Removed
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Popup Removed
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Popup Removed
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - Popup Removed
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup Removed
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD - Popup Removed
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - Popup Removed
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD - Popup Removed
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup Removed
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD - Popup Removed
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup Removed
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - Popup Removed
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Popup Removed
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD - Popup Removed
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup Removed
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD - Popup Removed
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Popup Removed
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
305 HBOFM HBO Family 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
305 HBOFM HBO Family 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD - Popup Removed
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup Removed

*New LName/Text*
19907 BMG08 Text: 1E000 *Mayweather vs. Cotto LIVE, May 5th. Visit channels 471 or 472 (HD).*

*Uplinks Removed*
6804 UP7 removed from 129° 7s16 (North California) (SD Hidden)
6810 UP4 removed from 110° 27s31 (Central New Mexico) (SD Hidden)
6810 UP4 removed from 129° 7s34 (Central Arizona) (SD Hidden)
6815 UP5 removed from 129° 16s27 (SE Nevada) (SD Hidden)
6817 UP5 removed from 119° 2sA03 (Spokane) (SD Hidden)
6822 UP5 removed from 129° 10s48 (SW Texas) (HD Hidden)
6822 UP5 removed from 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
6849 UP29 removed from 129° 3s45 (South Arizona) (HD Hidden)
6877 UP29 removed from 129° 8s35 (New Mexico) (HD Hidden)
6888 UP29 removed from 129° 10s4 (NW Washington) (HD Hidden)
6897 UP29 removed from 119° 1sA23 (El Paso) (HD Hidden)
6926 UP29 removed from 129° 3s18 (Utah) (SD Hidden)

8520 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> KTSF2? What is that?


14020 KTSF2 SAN FRANCISCO, CA removed from 110° 31s43 (North California) (OTA EPG Data)

It WAS a channel that provided an EPG for people who received KTSF over the air. The 14000-15999 channels are not real channels that one can watch via satellite ... they are simply placemarkers. It is used as part of DISH's way of providing an EPG for a locally received channel (in this case, KTSF's 26-02.)


----------



## Food Lion Man (Dec 14, 2007)

I contacted the engineer for these sister stations in Charlotte, NC in early March questioning whether Dish Network was going to add these two in HD. The engineer said that a contract had been signed and effective March 28th the channels would be available in HD. After they weren't, I contacted the engineer back and said it had been rescheduled for April 25th. The engineer said today that undoubtedly there is some type of technical problem with Dish Network. Can someone please tell me when these channels will be airing in HD on Dish? I have contacted customer service and they have no clue.

Thanks!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Food Lion Man said:


> I contacted the engineer for these sister stations in Charlotte, NC in early March questioning whether Dish Network was going to add these two in HD. The engineer said that a contract had been signed and effective March 28th the channels would be available in HD. After they weren't, I contacted the engineer back and said it had been rescheduled for April 25th. The engineer said today that undoubtedly there is some type of technical problem with Dish Network. Can someone please tell me when these channels will be airing in HD on Dish? I have contacted customer service and they have no clue.
> 
> Thanks!!


We have no clue for you. Continue pestering that station's engineer - seems to me his in the loop.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Food Lion Man said:


> I contacted the engineer for these sister stations in Charlotte, NC in early March questioning whether Dish Network was going to add these two in HD. The engineer said that a contract had been signed and effective March 28th the channels would be available in HD. After they weren't, I contacted the engineer back and said it had been rescheduled for April 25th. The engineer said today that undoubtedly there is some type of technical problem with Dish Network. Can someone please tell me when these channels will be airing in HD on Dish? I have contacted customer service and they have no clue.
> 
> Thanks!!


I wish there were movement on that front here in Raleigh. I watch some CW programming and have troubles at times getting those OTA channels so it would be nice to pick them up.

I'm sure it is a pass-the-buck situation where if you called Dish they would say the local engineer is the hold-up... so patience is probably the best virtue.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 4/27/12 at 4:52am ET (v02)*

*Preview Status Change*
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 129° TP 30 HD Instant Order Preview
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 72.7° TP 30 HD Instant Order Preview
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 129° TP 32 HD Instant Order Preview
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 72.7° TP 20 HD Instant Order Preview

8520 Channels

Cue the Avengers in their pre-Avengers movies ... an Epix weekend.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 4/27/12 at 12:56pm ET (v06)*

*Other Changes*
9501 BLOCK (102 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 18 HD *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
9501 BLOCK (102 HD) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added

8520 Channels

*4 changes seen 4/27/12 at 2:06pm ET (v07)*

*Package Flag Change*
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 129° TP 19 HD Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD Instant Order)
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change (was HD Instant Order)

*No Longer Available*
4093 HDTS3 61.5° TP 24 HD *TEST* Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 63 HD Local) Network Flag Removed xA4 Market Flag Removed
4094 HDTS4 61.5° TP 24 HD *TEST* Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 64 HD Local) Network Flag Removed xA4 Market Flag Removed

8520 Channels

*2 changes seen 4/27/12 at 4:56pm ET (v09)*

*Preview Status Change*
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 129° TP 19 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended

8520 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The question came up in another thread about channels by type ... so I ran a quick count:

Code	Count	Type
01	33	SD
02	302	Audio
80	6	SD (WB200/WBSTR)
86	13	ITV (Test Channels)
88	3	DATA (DLSV)
89	96	ITV
8A	2	ITV (DISH Home)
8C	5	SD (Lockout Prevented)
8D	13	EPG
8F	46	DNL DATA
90	8	DATA (SSD)
9A	2797	SD
9B	1	SD TEST
A0	1233	OTA EPG
A1	6	ACTVT
A3	1	VOD
A4	2769	HD
A5	2	SD MPEG4 DVRDN
A8	1054	SD MPEG4
AC	1	ITV
AD	1	ITV (DISH Home) 
AE	25	ITV
AF	51	TEXT (Popup Banners)
B0	6	VOD
B2	1	Audio MPEG4
B6	44	Subchannel EPG
FF	1	DATANote: The lockout prevented channels are the slates 101, 9582, 9583, 9584 and 9598 that cannot be locked out of the guide.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's Service Type. Not channel type.

8B - Pirate Barker Channel
8C - Barker Channel
9A...9E - Alternating Services (regardless SD/HD/QPSK/8PSK/MPEG-2/MPEG-4/etc)
A2 - VOD
A6 - MPEG2, ViP Only
A9 - IP FVOD
B1 - IP VOD 1080p
B4 - TEST

ITV - Interactive TV [Open TV]


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Add to the table B1 - 1080p. So far encapsulating in IPTV.


There is no channel of that type currently in the table. The counts are for currently active channels, other codes (such as "92" for an MPEG2 SD channel on a 8PSK transponder) are not listed as they are not in use. ("92" channels were flagged differently than other MPEG2 SD so they would not show up on non-8PSK receivers that could not receive them.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> There is no channel of that type currently in the table. The counts are for currently active channels, other codes (such as "92" for an MPEG2 SD channel on a 8PSK transponder) are not listed as they are not in use. ("*92" channels were flagged differently than other MPEG2 SD so they would not show up on non-8PSK receivers that could not receive them*.)


That mean each FW version in each model process the service type according creator's will.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> That mean each FW version in each model process the service type according creator's will.


Yep ... just like the MPEG2 HD that only appeared on ViP receivers and not the older models. Using code "A6" instead of "91" made the new for 2006 HD channels appear only on ViP receivers despite being in a format receivable on older equipment.

The type of channel ("service type") can be dealt with by each type of receiver based on the receiver's own capabilities and the desires of DISH Network.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 4/30/12 at 4:52am ET (v27)*

*Preview Status Change*
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 129° TP 30 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 72.7° TP 30 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 129° TP 32 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 72.7° TP 20 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended

8520 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 4/30/12 at 12:52pm ET (v31)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 HAIR (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 HAIR (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8520 Channels


----------

